# 1968 GTO Hide away head lite don't close



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All: I got a 1968 GTO with the left hide a way head lilte not closing????
Right Head lite OK.... What's UP??????

Bobby


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*whats up not your headlight cover*

sounds like a vacuum leak


or somethings binding


----------



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

This could be a multiple of things. Bushings if they are original, could be binding. actuator ok? Vacuum hoses all good? Check valve? Lots to look at. Does it work when you "help" it with your hands?


----------



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

*1968 gto hide away lite won't close*

Let me re-state this???? When the car run's the hide away cover goes up.
When the car is shut off it droups down half way???? Is there an electrical relay some where to actifate the system. Is it one system or two systems???
Driving me crasy. I'm going to put that Hide away lite on Viagra.. This way it will stay UP....... Hahahahah 

Bobby


----------

